# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Домашние животные

## Stych

У меня вот дома 2 попугая - порода карелла. Самка - потемнее, самец - пожелтее)) Яйца несут. Вот только еще пока пустые)) Самец мал еще.) А у вас живет кто дома?

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

У меня кошка персидская - Машка. Блондинка от ушей до хвоста  Правда когда этот перс линяет, шерсть по всей квартире. Мерил ей раз шёрстку, самы длинный волос был 21 см. Не слабо, да?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

У меня Марго. Вредная-превредная.

----------


## dr. Watson

У меня есть черепаха и попугай.

----------


## Akasey

у меня домашних животных куча и маленькая тележка, штук 50 кроликов, десяток курей, 1 кошка с 2 котятами мышей кучка (не считал они на лето в поле мигрируют), но это всё на даче. а дома только мышка под полом

----------


## Пацаваца

Моя Мурка)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## MOHAPX

Моё чудо мурлатое )))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Marusja

Моя красотуля

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Наш Люська-самый лучшый в мире кот:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Чудесная сборочка фото! Только непонятно, почему Люська - кот? Что, поторопились с именем? Или Люциан Грициан Таврический он? Хотелось бы узнать тайну женского имени у особи мужского пола.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Что, поторопились с именем?


 Точно, так оно всё и было. Очень кошечку хотели.

----------


## MOHAPX

> Чудесная сборочка фото! Только непонятно, почему Люська - кот? Что, поторопились с именем? Или Люциан Грициан Таврический он? Хотелось бы узнать тайну женского имени у особи мужского пола.


а у нас первую кошку Димой звали)) комичная ситуация..:etImage:

----------


## Stych

А мои попугаи тем временем ставят рекорды)) Это за 2,5 недели)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

> а у нас первую кошку Димой звали)) комичная ситуация..:etImage:


Два слова по поводу кличек животных. Существует мнение, что кошки лучше реагируют на шипящие и свистящие звуки в своих кличках. Например: МаргоШа, МарСик, Шарлотта. Не знаю, насколько верно это мнение, но назвали Марго именно из-за Ш - МаргоШа.

Зёбру и Монарха понимаю и смешно, что так получилось с кличками. В подъёзде живёт кот по кличке Мурик. Тоже хозяева взяли Мурку, а когда Мурка подросла, оказалось, что это Мурик. )) Ну, товарищи, пора уже научиться кошек от котов отличать! ))

----------


## Sanych

> А мои попугаи тем временем ставят рекорды)) Это за 2,5 недели)
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Ни фига себе. Ты им там виагры подсыпаеш наверное

----------


## RixAlex

Это моя кошка Сара
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А это её чадо, кстати, подскажите как назвать))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

> Это моя кошка Сара
> А это её чадо, кстати, подскажите как назвать))


Сарун .......

----------


## vova230

кот моих племянников 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Пацаваца

> Это моя кошка Сара


Похоже на мою)тоже дымчатый перс?

----------


## Pasha_49

Всё таже кошка Сара, только прошлогодние фото
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  - Моя собака Дези  и черепаха Тори iggrin:

----------


## gleb-1965

мой первый аквариум

----------


## Sanych

Ну для первого аквариума в полне достойно. И размер, и рыбки

----------


## Akasey

сегодня был в деревне на даче, вот немного моих домашних

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
а это самый главный на даче:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
и его подданные

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
в другой теме счас напишу что из этого всего получается...

----------


## Jemal

О, волшебный кролик !

----------


## gleb-1965

Вот такой аквариум у меня сейчас. Кроме рыбок в нём живут черепаха и рак
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А это наш кот Барсик
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

а у меня живёт никто.. т.е. это кот, но имени у него нет, поэтому хз как сказать))

----------


## Jemal

Ща придумаем...

----------


## Vanya

да не надо уже)) три года без имени, он уже наверн и не привыкнет))

----------


## Akasey

почему без имени? его так и зовут - *КОТ*. У меня в деревне у бабаули тоже так раньше было

----------


## Vanya

так эт же не имя, хотя бы просто потому что я его так не называю

----------


## Akasey

ты его так не называеш, но ведь ты не думаеш о нём *ОНО*!!! Даже в мыслях ты думаеш что кот, или говориш: "Надо покормить кота"

----------


## Vanya

мы о разном говорим  ну лан, думаю не будем флуд разводить

----------


## Sanych

> Вот такой аквариум у меня сейчас. Кроме рыбок в нём живут черепаха и ра


1 Сколько литров у тебя аквариум?
2 Водоросли искусственные?
3 Как называются большие жёлтые рыбы?
4 Что за коряги в аквариуме, покупные или откуда?
5 Как ухаживаеш? Не трудно ли ухаживать за таким аквариумом?

----------


## gleb-1965

> 1 Сколько литров у тебя аквариум?
> 2 Водоросли искусственные?
> 3 Как называются большие жёлтые рыбы?
> 4 Что за коряги в аквариуме, покупные или откуда?
> 5 Как ухаживаеш? Не трудно ли ухаживать за таким аквариумом?


Аквариум 400 литров
Растения искуственные так как живые с этой рыбой не хотят рости
Жёлтые рыбы это Северумы и ещё их называют ложный дискус, род цихлиды
В углу искуственная декорация для фильтра,а в центре настоящая. Самам вылавливал со дна Гайны.
Чем больше аквариум тем легче за ним ухаживать. Раз в две недели подмениваю воду+сифоню дно.

----------


## vova230

> Аквариум 400 литров
> Растения искуственные так как живые с этой рыбой не хотят рости
> Жёлтые рыбы это Северумы и ещё их называют ложный дискус, род цихлиды
> В углу искуственная декорация для фильтра,а в центре настоящая. Самам вылавливал со дна Гайны.
> Чем больше аквариум тем легче за ним ухаживать. Раз в две недели подмениваю воду+сифоню дно.


Подробнее можно?
Хочу такой себе, но вот проблема такая. Какое стекло, как кормус склеить, размеры аквариума. 
И если есть какая литература может подскажи.

----------


## Akasey

Вова а рыб куда деёш когда убираеш? и воду откуда, прям из-под крана?

----------


## vova230

> Вова а рыб куда деёш когда убираеш? и воду откуда, прям из-под крана?


Так у меня нет аквариума, просто хочу завести. А воду можно прямо из-под крана, это я знаю. Только если вода с хлоркой то нельзя, надо дать отстояться пару дней.

----------


## gleb-1965

> Подробнее можно?
> Хочу такой себе, но вот проблема такая. Какое стекло, как кормус склеить, размеры аквариума. 
> И если есть какая литература может подскажи.


Аквариум безкаркасный тоесть с одного стекла.Стекло я брал 10 миллиметров.Размеры произвольные.

----------


## vova230

> Аквариум безкаркасный тоесть с одного стекла.Стекло я брал 10 миллиметров.Размеры произвольные.


Не, ну жалко, что ли? Расскажи чем клеил, Примерно размеры прикинь. Смотрится он у тебя здорово.
Особо как клеить стекло растолкуй. А то уголок не очень красиво, да и варить надо.

----------


## gleb-1965

> Не, ну жалко, что ли? Расскажи чем клеил, Примерно размеры прикинь. Смотрится он у тебя здорово.
> Особо как клеить стекло растолкуй. А то уголок не очень красиво, да и варить надо.


Клеил на аквариумный силикон.Заказывал стекло,торцы шлифовал,обезжиривал и клеил.Толщина шва 2-3мм.Размеры 90см. на 90см..Высота70см.

----------


## vova230

Спасибо, Буду пробовать. Только силикон куплю.

----------


## gleb-1965

> Не, ну жалко, что ли? Расскажи чем клеил, Примерно размеры прикинь. Смотрится он у тебя здорово.
> Особо как клеить стекло растолкуй. А то уголок не очень красиво, да и варить надо.


здесь подробно описано как самому склеить аквариум [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Моя Машенька только проснулась:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

Вова вот тебе ссылочка посмотри если интересно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## gleb-1965

вот несколько обитателей моего аквариума....
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Здорово. Так это у тебя морской аквариум? Или такие раки и в пресной воде живут?

----------


## gleb-1965

> Здорово. Так это у тебя морской аквариум? Или такие раки и в пресной воде живут?


это пресноводный аквариум

----------


## Sanych

Глеб, тут люди интерисуются
1) Что за рак? Обычный или аквариумный какой? Где взял?
2. Чем он питается?
3. Как давно он у тебя?
4. Голубая рыбка это Дискус?
5. Такие рыбы как у тебя(жёлтые) могут жить в 100 литров аквариуме, потому как говорят такие голубые могут жить только от 400 литров объёма

----------


## gleb-1965

> Глеб, тут люди интерисуются
> 1) Что за рак? Обычный или аквариумный какой? Где взял?
> 2. Чем он питается?
> 3. Как давно он у тебя?
> 4. Голубая рыбка это Дискус?
> 5. Такие рыбы как у тебя(жёлтые) могут жить в 100 литров аквариуме, потому как говорят такие голубые могут жить только от 400 литров объёма


1. Красный Болотный Рак (Procambarus clarkii) Называемые также красными флоридскими или вьетнамскими раками. Родина - Северная Америка, откуда они были распространены в другие страны - Европу, Азию, Японию. Размер взрослых особей 10-12см. Окраска взрослого рака обычно красно-коричневого цвета с ярко-красными пятнами на клешнях. Окраска несколько отличается у разных особей и, возможно, зависит от состава воды и корма (от синевато-фиолетовой до темно-коричневой). Купил на рынке на Жданах.
2. Питается темиже кормами что и рыба.
3. У меня он около года. Покупал совсем маленьким (окло 2см.).
4. Голубая рыба это не дискус. Это малавийская цихлида Голубой дельфин (Cyrtocara moori).
5. Северумы(жёлтые рыбы) рекомендуют содержать пару в аквариумах от 150 литров,а дельфинов в 80 литровом аквариуме. 
Чем просторнее аквариум, тем больше рыба достигнет своих настоящих размеров

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Это Лорд, 8мес.-собака наших знакомых по пляжу.

----------


## gapon

А у меня зверёк ДЕГУ, самка. народ! у кого есть самец?

----------


## Sanych

Покажи фотку, что за зверь такой невиданный

----------


## Jemal

Утренняя зарядка

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Хи-хи-хи! Очень хорошие фотки, надо было побольше размер сделать!))b:

----------


## gapon

это зверь дегу ( чилийская белка)!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
«Подкараулил этого кота гражданин в тот момент , когда животное с вороватым видом (что ж поделаешь, что у котов такой вид? Это не оттого, что они порочны, а оттого, что они боятся, чтобы кто-либо из существ более сильных, чем они, - собаки или люди, - не причинили им какой-нибудь вред или обиду. И то и другое  очень нетрудно, но чести в этом, уверяю,  нет никакой. Да, нет никакой!), да, так с вороватым  видом кот собирался устремиться зачем-то в лопухи.»
 Михаил Булгаков  «Мастер и Маргарита».

----------


## Asteriks

Вопрос:чьего кота подкараулил гражданин?)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

А бiс яго ведае...

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

чёрно-белая кошка Кристя(Кристина),бело-рыжий кот Кузя и овчарка Аргел. Чёрный пёс-моих братьев..
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*У нас появилась Милка!*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

А у меня из домашних животных только два паука в туалете, да и те смылись пока я хотел их сфоткать. Вот нездача...

----------


## Asteriks

А ты на них капкан поставь! Тогда уж точно не убегут.

----------


## Irina

У меня недавно была вот такая банда

----------


## Sanych

Прикольно. Есть кому дом охранять ))

----------


## Irina

Ну из такс охранники никудышные

----------


## Sanych

Зато маленькие играют друг с другом весело.

----------


## Irina

Чесно говоря то, что они устраивали в квартире нормальными словами передать нельзя. Перерыли все цветы на полу, перегрызли провод от модема и т.д.Теперь слава богу уже все пристроены.

----------


## Irina

Сегодня нашла фотку их мамашки и то, что они сделали с ножками стола

----------


## Asteriks

Симпатяжки таксы эти! А мне особенно нравится трепать их за большие, тёплые, гладкие, мохнатенькие ушки! И таскать за длинный нос.

----------


## vova230

Фи, большая крыса.

----------


## Irina

Кстати на крыс чистокровки, особенно не немцы, вообще не похожи. У меня венгерка. Единственная в республике. Правда из этой банды теперь и у GRAFA девочка есть.

----------


## Asteriks

Ирина, Вы случаем не ветеринар? Это ж знать столько всего нужно про пёсиков этих...

----------


## Irina

Нет, но я их очень люблю и знаю действительно много. За советом многие обращаются.

_Ирина добавил 17.12.2009 в 09:56_



> Фи, большая крыса.


Ну разве похожа на крыску
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


А такими крыски уж точно не бывают!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Такими зубками можно крысу на пополам сразу

----------


## Irina

Не только крысам каюк, но и кот соседский пропал, пришлось нового подарить.

----------


## Akasey

это животное не домашнее, это один из наших полноценных сотрудников. Он не боится ни болгарки, ни сварки. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Сосед.

----------


## Alexanderr

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  Я ему на работе живую мышь поймал и принёс в банке, так сказать объяснял ему, что по чём... ...первую он проворонил, потом долго бегал по двору и плакался, а со второй справился. Я это запечатлел на память жене, так как она говорила - вот когда поймает хоть одну, тогда и уважать его буду(он у её не в почёте). Хотя всё равно говорит, мол не зачёт, надо чтобы сам поймал:ad:.

----------


## Irina

У кого-то кошки на руках спят, а у меня пёсик за компом вместе со мной сидит и даже спит иногда.)))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

рыбки

----------


## Alex

*Кошкин дом*

В Японии существуют специальные кафе для кошатников. За тысячу йен в час (примерно 10 долларов США) можно сколько хочешь гладить, тискать, взъерошивать, играть, кормить, ласкать любого приглянувшегося кота. А котов тут много! В каждом «Cat cafe» не менее десяти разношерстных красавцев, а в некоторых даже более двадцати. Представляете? Вы пьете кофе в окружении двадцати котов!

Коты в кафе живут прекрасной жизнью – у каждого свой индивидуальный домик, свои игрушки, свои коврики для отдыха.

Помимо котов в кафе есть wi-fi, кофе и десерты. Все это уже входит в цену «общения» с кошками.
Единственное условие, которое выдвигают владельцы кафе для посетителей – это гигиена. Чтобы случайно не заразить котиков, приходится надевать стерильные одноразовые носки и тапочки и мыть руки антисептическим средством.
Первое кошачье кафе «Cat cafe» открылось в Осаке в 2004 году, сразу завоевав бешеную популярность среди японцев.

*Кошки — это всегда позитив!!!*

Хорошо бы, если бы такое кафе было и у нас, хотя бы при наших питомниках. Молодые, веселые кошаки зарабатывали бы деньги для своих менее удачливых товарищей. Ведь их не только кормить, но и лечить надо. А там глядишь, кого-либо и в дом заберут. 
Но такое навряд ли получится. У нас бы СЭС быстро пронюхало про такую шикарную кормушку :ak: и весь доход на взятки пойдет.

----------


## IL08

У нас живут две таксы и британская кошка. У кошки родились котята. Мы их будем продавать. Заходите к нам на сайт. Там много фоток и всяких подробностей.! Ждем.[Реклама]

----------


## Justin

люблю своих кавказкую овчарку и русскую пегую гончую

----------


## PatR!oT

люблю своих домашних мышей ух сволочи только поймаю ))))

----------


## Carlen

Сегодня международный день котов. Поздравляю всех любителей кошек!

----------


## vova230

Март пришел. скоро коты на охоту повылазят и не только четвероногие.

----------


## Carlen

Объекты охоты уже ждут. Особенно не четвероногие.

----------


## Mouse

А у меня раньше были две дамы: тут они пельмешки со сметанкой наворачивают.

PS. Так как уже весна, хозяева четвероногих чад, будте очень осторожны с препаратами, типа контро-секс, и т.п. У меня от такого кошка умерла, из-за нарушения гармонов. Это ветеринар сказал.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Это точно. Не надо лишать животных радости любви. Живите и размножайтесь.

----------


## Sanych

Нашей кошке из-за таких препаратов пришлось оперичку делать.

----------


## Carlen

Мне думается, что если не собирается человек разводить котят, то проще сделать во-время стерилизацию. и не мучить впоследствии ни себя ни животное...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Мартин и Мила.

----------


## vova230

А кошка весьма заинтересованно смотрит.

----------


## Carlen

А наша Жаклин подросла, на осенней выстаке получила два высших балла и кучу подарков, теперь ждем разрешение на вязку и .... она  уже хочет стать мамой.

----------


## Роман

А у меня в детстве кошка съела хомячка. С тех пор я собак больше люблю...  А если серьёзно, то собак люблю из-за того, что они более общительные - кошки всегда обращают на человека внимание только в том случае, если им что-то нужно.

----------


## Carlen

Вечный спор любителей собак и любителей кошек. Кошки такие же общительные как и собаки, если живут в заботе и любви человеческой. Конечно, у всех свои неповторимый характер, темперамент и отношение к происходящему.

----------

